# New Pics to Identify



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

its been a lil while and hes grown a bit. just want to see if everyones opinion is still the same.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

huck said:


> I still dont think its a Sanchezi...


I do...check out OPEFE's sanchezi page. Scroll down to the juvenile phots (#8 especially) and read the description. Your fish is a prime example of the dark V at the basal part of the tail and faint hyaline terminal band. Spotting description also fits your fish.

What do you think it is?


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya I see, thats the first pic thats ever looked like him! It is a sanchezi


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

that's one dirty Sanchezi


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice sanchezi.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

looks like a sanchezi to me


----------



## Vengence (Jul 6, 2007)

kinda has the shape of an eiginmanni


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Vengence said:


> kinda has the shape of an eiginmanni


it dosen't look like one at all


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Sanchezi :nod:


----------

